# Need affordable tripod and speedlite for indoor group photo’s.



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 30, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I have an R6 and find myself needing a speedlite and tripod for group shots of some upcoming family events indoors and my kids band concerts.

I like the 430/600 speedlite but they are expensive for my use.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kaihp (Jul 30, 2022)

Have you considered 2nd hand? Ebay, Craigslist or mpb.com, depending on where you are.

Yongnuo used to have some decent knockoffs. Not sure about the state of them now.


----------



## jprusa (Jul 30, 2022)

I would go with a light stand instead of a tripod, A light stand would give you the height if you need it. They are cheaper and lighter as well.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2022)

I've Canon and Yongnue flashes. I can't see much wrong with the Yongnues and they are far cheaper.
Tripod I wouldn't personally skimp on. Get one that will last a lifetime.
Second hand might be a good option.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 31, 2022)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an R6 and find myself needing a speedlite and tripod for group shots of some upcoming family events indoors and my kids band concerts.
> 
> ...


I have a set of Yongnuo flash triggers which have worked well for me, so if i was buying a speedlite now i would consider one of the Yongnuo ones. That said though, I have read a lot of positive comments about Godox (aka Flashpoint i believe) lighting gear in more recent times and I think I might well give one of their speedlites a go. I haven't actually tried them out yet though, so I cannot speak about them from experience.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 31, 2022)

Before buying, no matter from whom, please check for compatibility.
I've had a bad surprise noticing that the Nissin macro Ringflash MT 18 can't be used with Canon's 5 D IV and a few other models.
I didn't know (Amazon selling them as "for Canon") that Nissin have on their website a compatibility chart.
No surprises with Canon's second-hand speedlites. MPB sells them for very acceptable prices, and with warranty!


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 10, 2022)

Yongnuo 600 ex ii , you can't go wrong.


----------



## davidjt52 (Aug 19, 2022)

I have four of the Powerextra brand 600EX-RT E-TTL II flashes and am happy with them. Got them off eBay. Currently going for ~$110 each. I've been using them for everything and, generally, they work well. The best part is they work with my Canon wireless trigger (ST-E3-RT II). They get a little quirky - I have to use the "open the battery door while turned on" reset but, so far, that always works. Gets the flash working again. GN 60 is nice, too. I use them with soft boxes, strip boxes, etc.


----------



## codym90 (Aug 21, 2022)

I use 3 600 EX-RT II. They sync together without needing a trigger. Super easy to use for weddings or events.
-Cody McCracken
Knoxville Tn Wedding Photographer


----------



## nishantjcm307 (Sep 2, 2022)

I subscribe to the truism that you'll keep buying tripods and heads until you get a truly good setup, so you'll save money in the long run by just getting the good stuff and skipping the middle steps (I went through quite a few middle steps and now my main tripod setup is ~$1,500). A good tripod setup can typically last you through several camera upgrades,
https://www.routerlogin.net/
pikashow


----------



## LoisMPhoto (Sep 9, 2022)

Thanks for this thread! I was actually in the market for a new lighting setup! I looked up the Canon 600 EX-RT II and I'll probably go with those!
-Lois
Austin Wedding Photographers


----------

